# Cannabliss '13



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2013)

hello my old friends here at marijuana passion. i havent been around much, I settled in 1 place after a while, which i now realize was a silly thing to do  so now im spreading my wings again & this time i plan to stick around 

this year I am in a new area @ 56*N in the UK... most plots will be dug as i find them & I have already put plants in an old faithful, but my GG buddy will take care of those, I will visit when i can :tup: anyway, lets cut to the chase...

here are the strains i got out already...
ROYAL PURPLE KUSH (mom) - Emerald Triangle seeds
CIRÈSE (mom) - sour diesel (riri) x UK cheese 
PERUN f2 - Darwin seeds (reproduced by ME )
CHOCOLOPE (DNA) x PERUN - ME 
ULTIMATE PASSION (aka MUP) 
RED ESCAPE - Omni (only 1) 
i have some of these out & some at home waiting for the day they go out (very soon)
ROYAL NEPAL - Tanska (Dyr) 
CHEESELEB x AHP - nun 
NONAME (early) - ME (from bro 13) 
BLACK DOMINA x PERUN - ME

ill upload pics brb


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2013)

this plot is very clay, ill be taking some used soil, chicken pellets & lime to help break it up some 






heres the chicken pellets i will add to every plot :tup:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2013)

this is what most of my plots looked like (not the one above) I like lots of cover  
& after an hour or so digging & weeding, that plot now looks like this...


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2013)

this is my old faithful plot  
Royal Purple Kush on the left ............ Cirese (SLH x Braindead) on the right...

file too big atm, but im growing in potatoe sacks at this plot, they are full uf horse poo & last years old soil, root & all


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2013)

and this is yet another plot, it looked very similar to the last plot, but the soil is more clay/peat/clumpy in 1 pic here it is almost finished. you can see the coco bricks hadnt expanded, this was a few weeks ago (im just catching up  )& in front of my GG buddy, you can see where ive dug a funnel, leading to a deep hole, in case it gets waterlogged :tup:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2013)

*Black Domina* mother was about 2 months old when she went out. i had her in a 2 " pot for the duration, so hoping shes exploded now she got root space 

& the seedlings are 
*Black Domina x Perun* ... I made this cross when i reproduced the very rare Perun from Darwin seeds.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2013)

Chocolope (DNA official cut) x Perun .... again, made during the repro  these look droopy, but i had watered them right before i took the pics  you can see we had casualties.  i hope they enjoyed the seaweed in the water last week & the rain the past few days, hasnt been too heavy tho


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2013)

CheeseLeb x AHP is the seedlings hoping i get more than a lollipop i got last year.

Red Escape is the lareger plant i had 5 seeds but only 1 germinated (fingers crossed for a girl) forgot i had them cos they were not stored with my seedstash for some reason :unsure:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 14, 2013)

NoName sativa, didnt get the best light last season, but still managed to pull seeds from 2 plants, 1 finished early october, but the seeds are from a mother that was finished mid-late september.

looking rather indica in its early days


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 15, 2013)

Ultimate Passion known as MUP (Marco's Ultimate Passion) this guy done well with these & spread the seeds he produced, now i have them  heres the 1st male ive pulled, but the 3rd (of5) MUP male so far. the other 2 auto'd under 24/0 :unsure:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 15, 2013)

*PERUN f2*.... this is the strain i want to spread info about around the interenet. the F2 repro seeds will be up for sale on another site, & its supposed to be an outdoor strain. I cant find much info on this 1 being grown outside. there is 1 diary, but doesnt show perun in flower unfortunately  anyway, i had losses with these too, but its part of the game 

If I make any seeds this year, I will be making Perun f3s, I am starting about 100 seeds that look immiture, but they have the 'I dunno' look to them


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 15, 2013)

finish with a few random shots.... good luck to all who is going guerrilla this season :rasta:

85C :weed:


----------



## Irish (Jun 15, 2013)

good luck on the od plots friend. bummer bout all that clay.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 15, 2013)

:48:


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 15, 2013)

whats the purpose of the copper pipes??


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2013)

:yeahthat:?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 17, 2013)

the copper will deter slugs  it gives them an electric shock, like when you put a 9v battery on your tongue, but waaayyy stronger for the slug 
i made some more last night using cans 

here, ill show you :bong:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 17, 2013)

im also gonna try using the 'hook' side of velcro, i can't imagine that would be a joy to crawl across :unsure:

thanks for popping in everyone, its good to be back


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 17, 2013)

2 days ago i planted 32 Mighty Mite seeds directly into the ground. I wanna see how many (if any) sprout..


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 17, 2013)

& I went to water, again, so here is some random shots i took. it was quite a fresh morning & very sunny 

1st pic there is the Perun... I am definately starting some more of these, I want good numbers to get a couple of good males so i can spread the love 

2nd pic Royal Nepal

3rd &5th is NoName 

4th is CheeseLeb x AHP


----------

